# network card sleeps on apm, but doesen't wake up.

## neuron

closed my laptop last night, compile didn't finish, hadn't tested it so I hoped it worked, opened it up this morning, started damn fast and everything was back fine, BUT, the network card has shut off, and didn't turn back on, simply taking it out and putting it in again worked (pcmcia), but I also had to run the net.eth0 script again (restart).

Anyone had a problem like this and fixed it?  More of a minor annoyance  :Smile: 

----------

## ElCondor

some network cards show this behaviour not to wake up from suspend, eg some eepro100 in laptops. either you shut the network down and remove the kernel modul before suspend, or with some cards you have to use setpci (i hope i remember correctly) to re-set the pci-bus values.

and with some cards nothing helped - i had one of those is my inspiron ..

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## jingai

does anyone know how to do this with setpci?  i'm having the same trouble, and currently i have to eject the card and reinsert it.  if i could do it from the shell, i could automate the process at least...

----------

## neuron

I'll do some google work and see what I can come up with, thx for the info.

and I'll leave a note here if I can figure it out  :Smile: 

----------

## neuron

in theory you can run apmd and run scripts to shutdown and startup stuff like soundcards and network cards... though with apmd running I got the suspend script to run once (not the second time I tried) and the resume just wouldn't work at all.

still working on a better solution  :Wink: 

----------

